# Aww man!



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

So I bought an older model used router from someone on Craigslist a little while back and I took it out to actually use it for the first time last night. I was going to use it to hawg out some material on a project that I am working on. I figured this would give me a feel for the thing. Well, apparently, the collet had some junk in the threads that made me think that it was tight. Not so...


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Sucks


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Let me guess: an older Crapsman with the collet cut into the motor shaft. They are notorious for the collet not holding.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like a normal day in my garage. 

It always sucks!


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> Let me guess: an older Crapsman with the collet cut into the motor shaft. They are notorious for the collet not holding.


It's an old Skil router - probably about the same as craftsman. The problem turned out to just be some junk in the threads that made it feel like it was tightened when it wasn't. When I really put the torque on it, the blockage freed up and now the collet works like normal. Perhaps the threads got dented or bent and forcing the collet on straightened them out. I don't know, but I do know that my workbench bears the scar of a lesson learned. Better it than me.


----------

